# Villager Birthday Parties Thread!



## Mick (Feb 7, 2021)

*The unofficial TBT*
_Birthday Party Planning Thread_​

Hi everyone!

Do you have a villager birthday coming up? Does that villager deserve all the love? This could be the place to invite people to make their special day even better!
There's also a Nook Miles goal for attending birthday parties, and we can help each other with getting that!

How does it work? First we need a birthday villager. (I've got a handy calendar right *here!*)
Next, we need gifts for that villager or it won't count for the achievement. Gift-wrapped fruit (like coconuts) works very nicely without potentially disrupting the villager's wardrobe and/or interior.
Finally, we need the visitors. That's why this thread exists. Just post here when you have a birthday, or look for others doing it. That's it! Let's throw some parties, maybe?

*Tips for hosting birthday parties:*
- Scheduling for next month is hard. Scheduling for right now, later today, or soon is probably easier.
- Do not have anyone over if you don't trust them to be talking and gifting fruit to your villager.
- If you want, you could provide the gift-wrapped fruit yourself. Just an idea that might help your peace of mind.

*Tips for **visiting** birthday parties:*
- Do not (*ever*) gift the villager furniture or clothing, only wrapped fruit/coconuts. Otherwise you will make the host very upset!
- Do bring party poppers, tambourines, and other handheld items to annoy the host with. That's a good idea.
- Dressing up as (or for) the birthday villager is mandatory fun
- Add this thread to your watched threads or check back frequently to not miss your chances!

I am so very curious if other people will be up for this.







Edit: *Flora*'s birthday is now over!
The very first TBT birthday party was a lot of fun. 10/10 would host again. Thanks to all the visitors!


----------



## Licorice (Feb 7, 2021)

I’d love to join! Unfortunately no one on my island has a birthday coming up.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 7, 2021)

I love this idea  may I please visit for Flora's birthday??
I think I have a birthday villager later this month, I'll post when it shows up on the board.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall (Feb 7, 2021)

I would like to work towards getting the birthday achievement!  I'm a little bit scared I'm gonna end up with an unwanted peice of clothing or furniture on my birthday girl/boy though 

But I'm up for it all the same!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 7, 2021)

ahh we just missed Lily’s birthday!!! this is such a good idea, I’ll for sure be posting here next time I have a bday!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm trying to haul butt on making my island presentable for Stitches' birthday on the 10th. I'm so excited for this!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 9, 2021)

@Mick i have a pink wrapped coconut for Flora! But how will this dodo sharing work in the thread?  I guess we just announce our villager birthday here to gather interest and PM the people?


----------



## Mick (Feb 9, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @Mick i have a pink wrapped coconut for Flora! But how will this dodo sharing work in the thread?  I guess we just announce our villager birthday here to gather interest and PM the people?



I think sharing dodo codes via PM would probably be the way to go, yes! Unless we can bug the staff into making villager birthdays a tag, and make individual threads? 

In any case, I'm off work now and I'll be available for the next 6-ish hours. For anyone who wanted to visit, just let me know and I'll send you the dodo


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 9, 2021)

I also have Flora on my island if anyone wants to come see her! I’m available for the next hour, and will be available again this evening after 9 pm mst.

And I have Drago whose birthday is the 12th, I believe.


----------



## Mick (Feb 9, 2021)

Apparently you can have multiple birthdays of the same villager and it will count both, so I really recommend visiting both if you can.

Source: we just checked! Thanks, @Kate86.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 9, 2021)

That's amazing!! I would love to celebrate both Flora's special day, I will wrap a couple coconuts and get dressed for the occasion :3

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021

Also I have Dobie's birthday on the 17 
And next month I will have 4 birthdays @.@


----------



## Mel88 (Feb 9, 2021)

Sound fun can I come over to celebrate birthdays with ya?

Actually I have Judy, Megan, and Dom coming up for birthday next month.... and nothing until June then I have four villagers birthdays included mine!! You can come over to celebrate my villagers' birthdays with me if you want to?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 9, 2021)

Such a great idea for a thread! Love dressing up and visiting villagers on their birthdays  I don't have any birthdays coming up but my villagers regularly come and go so will be sure to post here when there's one on my island.
Would love to visit Flora if anyone is open.


----------



## Mick (Feb 9, 2021)

Mel88 said:


> Sound fun can I come over to celebrate birthdays with ya?
> 
> Actually I have Judy, Megan, and Dom coming up for birthday next month.... and nothing until June then I have four villagers birthdays included mine!! You can come over to celebrate my villagers' birthdays with me if you want to?



I'll gladly come over for your villager birthdays too! That would be awesome 



SandiBeaches said:


> Such a great idea for a thread! Love dressing up and visiting villagers on their birthdays ☺ I don't have any birthdays coming up but my villagers regularly come and go so will be sure to post here when there's one on my island.
> Would love to visit Flora if anyone is open.



I'm still around! I'll send you a code real quick, hang on. 



Closing for today. Thanks to everyone who visited, that was fun!
My next birthday should be Aurora on the 27th. If anyone has a birthday before then, please do throw a party! ^^


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi everyone! I’m back online, my gates will be open for the next couple hours for anyone who wants to visit Flora. Just send me a PM and I’ll send you the Dodo code! 

I’m closing down for the night.   Thanks to those who did make it! Sorry about the lateness. I’ll host Drago’s birthday on Friday, though, so keep an eye out for that post.


----------



## jadetine (Feb 10, 2021)

Today is Stitches' birthday,  for anyone interested in visiting. I've set out a birthday set in front of his house and moved him directly to the front right of Resident Services. 

I'll open in a couple hours after my dailies (gotta poke Pascal until he coughs up that fence DIY). Please ping me in your comment if you want to visit.

Feel free to shop, though I ask that you not take dropped items from in front of my house. My island is under construction, so if you want to water flowers or toss bells at the gyroid, please do!

Edit: I made a thread because i'm a lazy opportunist.  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/stitches-birthday.587288/


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 10, 2021)

@jadetine Id love to come visit Stitches and give him some oranges.


----------



## jadetine (Feb 10, 2021)

Kate86 said:


> @jadetine Id love to come visit Stitches and give him some oranges.


I'm going to make a quick delivery... brb!


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh, this is awesome!! I'll definitely post in here when I have a villager birthday coming up!


----------



## elphieluvr (Feb 11, 2021)

I super love this idea! Desperately working towards that stupid achievement as well. I'm still only at 9!


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 12, 2021)

I followed the lead of @jadetine and set up a thread for Drago's birthday: Click here!


----------



## Rairu (Feb 12, 2021)

BTW, you can also give assessed fossils. I do it every day. The villagers love them and surprisingly they don't display them. Not even ones like amber etc. you don't have to wrap them and they always give gifts in return. I have received framed pictures for them.


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 12, 2021)

Rairu said:


> BTW, you can also give assessed fossils. I do it every day. The villagers love them and surprisingly they don't display them. Not even ones like amber etc. you don't have to wrap them and they always give gifts in return. I have received framed pictures for them.



Oh I didn’t know that! I’ve been giving mine pumpkins since they take up less space and are ready to harvest in two days.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 12, 2021)

Rairu said:


> BTW, you can also give assessed fossils. I do it every day. The villagers love them and surprisingly they don't display them. Not even ones like amber etc. you don't have to wrap them and they always give gifts in return. I have received framed pictures for them.



I would advise against this if you really don't want to mess up villager's home, specifically those that have many table top and/or wall items on display. Even though they don't display them, they do take up a spot in their inventory, which having near full/at full capacity will make them remove table top items and wall items. I made the mistake of giving Julian Iron Wall Lamps, even though they don't display they still made him remove all his star garlands and the scale on his table.

The safest option is always fruit.


----------



## Rairu (Feb 12, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I would advise against this if you really don't want to mess up villager's home, specifically those that have many table top and/or wall items on display. Even though they don't display them, they do take up a spot in their inventory, which having near full/at full capacity will make them remove table top items and wall items. I made the mistake of giving Julian Iron Wall Lamps, even though they don't display they still made him remove all his star garlands and the scale on his table.
> 
> The safest option is always fruit.



That hasn't happened to me and I give them fossils every single day. Once I get a framed picture I don't always give them wrapped fruit or pumpkins and none of what happened when you gave them wall lamps has happened.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2021



Kate86 said:


> Oh I didn’t know that! I’ve been giving mine pumpkins since they take up less space and are ready to harvest in two days.



I also don't give them full bunches all the time. You can get away with 5 non-native fruit or 8 pumpkins wrapped if you want to stretch your inventory. I gift all my villagers everyday with 2 characters, so sometimes I run low of fruit or pumpkins.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 12, 2021)

Rairu said:


> That hasn't happened to me and I give them fossils every single day. Once I get a framed picture I don't always give them wrapped fruit or pumpkins and none of what happened when you gave them wall lamps has happened.



No clue if they fixed that in a recent patch, but 2 non-native fruit wrapped up pretty still works well without the potential risk if it hasn't. It's just considerate to gift other people's villagers with an item you are 100% certain will not effect them in any way. ^^;


----------



## Rairu (Feb 12, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> No clue if they fixed that in a recent patch, but 2 non-native fruit wrapped up pretty still works well without the potential risk if it hasn't. It's just considerate to gift other people's villagers with an item you are 100% certain will not effect them in any way. ^^;



I did a little research after reading your post and found one person who said they gifted a corprolite and it was displayed, but no one else. So take that with a grain of salt.

I also read people saying that data miners confirmed that daily gifted fossils do not take up inventory space. Again, grain of salt as I couldn't find much info on it.

That's why I experiment myself. Don't even ask about my wasp experiment where I thought they wouldn't display more than one and then villagers suddenly had wasps everywhere! lol. I'm still dealing with that.

I can tell you that I've been giving all my villagers fossils for some time and sometimes two a day and nothing weird has been happening. Even one villager I have had since august. So I do think fossils gifted daily do nothing but if I ever learn different I'll let you know.

I can also say that I always gift other peoples villagers wrapped fruit out of respect.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey so on the 20th of this month it’s sprinkle’s bday


----------



## Rairu (Feb 12, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> No clue if they fixed that in a recent patch, but 2 non-native fruit wrapped up pretty still works well without the potential risk if it hasn't. It's just considerate to gift other people's villagers with an item you are 100% certain will not effect them in any way. ^^;



Oh, I forgot to say I give gifts of 2500 bells sale value or more because according to Fandom that's the total which guarantee's a gift in return.









						Friendship
					

In the Animal Crossing series, friendship is a measurement of how friendly the player is with a villager. Friendship is measured in a scale where positive represents friendship and negative represents dislike. Having a high friendship level can result in the player obtaining a picture of that...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				




They're one of the few sites I more or less believe.

Do you always get gifts in return with only 2 wrapped fruit?


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 12, 2021)

Rairu said:


> Oh, I forgot to say I give gifts of 2500 bells sale value or more because according to Fandom that's the total which guarantee's a gift in return.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, 2 wrapped non-native fruit will give you gifts in return. I've gotten many framed pictures that way. I never use the fandom wiki so I don't know how accurate it typically is, but this thread is always up to date with how the friendship mechanic works with each update.





						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rairu (Feb 12, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Yes, 2 wrapped non-native fruit will give you gifts in return. I've gotten many framed pictures that way. I never use the fandom wiki so I don't know how accurate it typically is, but this thread is always up to date with how the friendship mechanic works with each update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That "how to" actually points to the same guide as on Fandom and in there it actually says what I said my experience was, that assessed fossils are safe as long as not birthday presents or mailed gifts.


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Feb 12, 2021)

im a little ahead in time so its muffys birthday today for me! come celebrate!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 12, 2021)

Twinsouls1145 said:


> im a little ahead in time so its muffys birthday today for me! come celebrate!


I may be a bit late, but I would love to visit anyone's party please!! ^^


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 14, 2021)

Does anyone know if pumpkins give more friendship points than stacks of fruits?


----------



## Serabee (Feb 14, 2021)

Love this idea 

Bonbon's birthday is coming up, and she's such a vastly underrated villager (seriously- those eyes! that crooked smile!) I may throw one for her ☺ And people would be welcome to give her clothing, she's so fun to dress up!
...As long as I approve it first


----------



## Mick (Feb 14, 2021)

Rairu said:


> That "how to" actually points to the same guide as on Fandom and in there it actually says what I said my experience was, that assessed fossils are safe as long as not birthday presents or mailed gifts.



The large fossils likely won't we displayed in the homes due to their size, but the smaller ones most likely can replace the fossils in their homes. I get that it was an interesting experiment but please play it safe when you're gifting to someone else's villagers! <3


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 14, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Does anyone know if pumpkins give more friendship points than stacks of fruits?


I change these intermittently depending on what I have available, from my understanding from the friendship guides its based on the value of the fruit stack rather than the produce, I believe you'll need at least 3 pumpkins to take you to the 1000 Bell mark and only 2 fruit. I personally always wrap 3 fruit because its easier for me to wrap after I pick up 3 and saves me separating fruit, I'm just lazy. The wrapped fruit or pumpkins method is how I get villager photos and has not let me down. I will only occasionally gift furniture or clothing if it's something I want that villager to have.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021



Serabee said:


> Love this idea
> 
> Bonbon's birthday is coming up, and she's such a vastly underrated villager (seriously- those eyes! that crooked smile!) I may throw one for her ☺ And people would be welcome to give her clothing, she's so fun to dress up!
> ...As long as I approve it first


Would love to visit bonbon for her birthday. I met her on a friend's island, she's great!


----------



## Rairu (Feb 14, 2021)

Mick said:


> The large fossils likely won't we displayed in the homes due to their size, but the smaller ones most likely can replace the fossils in their homes. I get that it was an interesting experiment but please play it safe when you're gifting to someone else's villagers! <3



I cannot appreciate that you are guessing as to the games mechanics and then thinking you have to tell me how to act. If you're going to come from outside of a conversation and think you need to tell someone how to act, I personally think you should read all the thread first. If you had done that you would have seen the mechanics of the game are clearly laid out by data miners, they back up what I was seeing in my experimenting and that the person I was having the conversation with was concerned, felt they had to tell me how to act in that conversation and I answered them appropriately.


----------



## elphieluvr (Feb 14, 2021)

If I may make a suggestion, perhaps you could link this guide in the main post (not made by me, just one I have saved)? It's a few patches out of date, but the final page includes a list of items considered "safe" for gifting to villagers.

Yue's Gifting Guide


----------



## Mick (Feb 15, 2021)

Rairu said:


> I cannot appreciate that you are guessing as to the games mechanics and then thinking you have to tell me how to act. If you're going to come from outside of a conversation and think you need to tell someone how to act, I personally think you should read all the thread first. If you had done that you would have seen the mechanics of the game are clearly laid out by data miners, they back up what I was seeing in my experimenting and that the person I was having the conversation with was concerned, felt they had to tell me how to act in that conversation and I answered them appropriately.



With all respect, I did read the entire thread first, and to me it seemed like you hadn't given up on the idea of gifting things other than fruit, which we know for sure to be safe. That concerned me, because I know many people would appreciate some certainty when letting others gift to their villager, and having people gift unexpected items would complicate that. (Side note: even if you wouldn't do it yourself, people could still read those posts and decide to start gifting other stuff. Not saying it has to be you.)

I wasn't guessing about the fossils, the 1x1 fossils are in the Display category, and villagers can show those items if you gift them on a birthday. I didn't include sources because this thread isn't intended to go in-depth about gameplay mechanics and I still don't want to make this too long, but that data is in the furniture guide too, here you go.








						Villager Furniture Replacement Guide
					

Main   Villager Furniture Replacement Guide Up to date with game version 1.11.0 Audie's house (in-game),<a href="https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=wol12">Audie's house (https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=wol12)</a> Tabs:,List of Items:,Lists the furniture by category and how they can...




					docs.google.com
				




I am reluctant to include guides like the above because it's too in-depth for birthday parties and because datamines aren't always 100% accurate, and finally because mechanics can change (for example, shoes are listed as safe for daily just like fossils are, yet with the last update, villagers suddenly started displaying those shoes in their homes).

There was no attempt to attack you on this. I'm just trying to keep these parties simple enough for everyone to be able to participate without people first having to read walls of text to understand the mechanics and the risks of inviting people over. I hope you can get that.


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Feb 17, 2021)

its judy's birthday in my town today! ill be checking in intermittently.


----------



## Mick (Feb 17, 2021)

Twinsouls1145 said:


> its judy's birthday in my town today! ill be checking in intermittently.



Awesome! I'd love to drop by when you have the time. ^^


----------



## jadetine (Feb 17, 2021)

Twinsouls1145 said:


> its judy's birthday in my town today! ill be checking in intermittently.


Let me in! Judy stans unite!
Seriously,  there has to be more than 1 Judy in this forum.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 17, 2021)

Twinsouls1145 said:


> its judy's birthday in my town today! ill be checking in intermittently.


I would love to visit! I'll bring fruit ^^

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021



jadetine said:


> Let me in! Judy stans unite!
> Seriously,  there has to be more than 1 Judy in this forum.


I'm guessing this person has TT'd, Judy's bday is next month :3

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021

*It's Dobie's Birthday!! *​Please bring this old boy some fruit to help celebrate! Shopping is allowed, just let me know. I'm going to try only letting one person in at a time, try not to stay too long so everyone gets a chance to celebrate please :3 Happy partying!!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 17, 2021)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I would love to visit! I'll bring fruit ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021
> 
> ...


I belatedly realized it wasn't March,  lol. I would love to visit Dobie! I've heard great things but have never met him. I am always interested in shopping.


----------



## acnlgirl (Feb 17, 2021)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I would love to visit! I'll bring fruit ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021
> 
> ...


I would love to come!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 17, 2021)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> *It's Dobie's Birthday!! *​Please bring this old boy some fruit to help celebrate! Shopping is allowed, just let me know. I'm going to try only letting one person in at a time, try not to stay too long so everyone gets a chance to celebrate please :3 Happy partying!!



I have to close for now, on my way to work T.T hopefully we'll reopen soon!!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 17, 2021)

Does anyone still want to visit Dobie??


----------



## elphieluvr (Feb 17, 2021)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Does anyone still want to visit Dobie??


I'd love to bring him some fruit!


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 17, 2021)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Does anyone still want to visit Dobie??


Would love to visit Dobie please


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Feb 17, 2021)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Does anyone still want to visit Dobie??


I'd like to come by and gift him some fruit if you're still open!


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 17, 2021)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Does anyone still want to visit Dobie??


I would if it’s not too late!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm hosting Sheldon's birthday in the morning! (9 hours from now). He is a jock squirrel with the best attitude!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 28, 2021)

Tomorrow, March 1, is Coco's birthday! She is very knowledgable about coconuts, but would still love one!


----------



## SandiBeaches (Mar 1, 2021)

Lokrum is open for visitors to help celebrate Coco's birthday! Here's the thread to access dodo





__





						Come Celebrate Coco's Birthday
					

Happy Birthday Coco!  All are welcome to come celebrate with us on Lokrum!    Reply or DM to allow dodo **fruit gifts only please (Native Fruit is apples) have left out some as well, feel free to use them**



					www.belltreeforums.com
				








Reposting picture here too because Tybalt looks amazing


----------



## jadetine (Mar 7, 2021)

Tomorrow is Zucker's birthday,  yayyy! Come visit, but please don't ask about the skewer in his head... (he can be sensitive about it). Opening up in 12ish hours!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Mar 7, 2021)

We will also be celebrating Zuckers birthday on Frisland!! ^-^ I probably won't be open as much but let me know if you'd like to bring him some good wishes


----------



## SandiBeaches (Mar 11, 2021)

Does anyone have Hopkins on their island? Would love to visit to help celebrate his birthday. I don't think I've met Hopkins on any island I've visited so far this game, he seems cool and I love his name.


----------



## Emmsey (Mar 18, 2021)

It’s Dom’s birthday today anyone want to party on down and gift some fruit you are most welcome!


----------



## omegafix (Aug 29, 2021)

Im looking for birthdays


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 29, 2021)

omegafix said:


> Im looking for birthdays


I time travel so I rarely see birthdays when they’re meant to be shown. However, if you would like to see the birthdays for:

Chrissy
Ed
Merengue
Francine
Graham
Ken
Mitzi
Pashmina
Roscoe
Rowan
PM if you’re interested.


----------



## jadetine (Aug 31, 2021)

Today is Audie's birthday! I'll make a thread in a bit.


----------



## jadetine (Dec 15, 2021)

Today is Chadder's birthday! Gates are open: *6 1 Q X 4*
Feel free to shop,  take diys / crops / fruits,  etc. Take the warp pipe to Chadder's house.


----------



## jadetine (May 2, 2022)

Today is Mint's bday on my island! Bring a wrapped non-Apple fruit. Message me for the DODO code in the next 12 hours. ^_^
Warning: Chadder is in boxes today and might end up on your island if you have an empty plot. I'm not sure how it all works, so apologies...
Feel free to shop, take diys / crops / fruits, take gyroids, etc.


----------



## pottercrossing (May 3, 2022)

Sasha's birthday is in two weeks if anyone wants to come!!!


----------



## AngelicPretty (May 6, 2022)

Gayles birthday is coming up!


----------

